# Curious about this Schwinn that just sold on EBAY



## TJW (Apr 10, 2015)

I am definitely a novice at old bikes but I am trying to learn.

I'm curious as to what I may be missing about this bike.

It just sold for $1100 on EBAY plus $200 shipping.

It is described as a 1950s Black Phantom but it looks to me like a hodge podge.

Anyway, I would appreciate it if someone can further my old bike education and explain the value that the buyer saw in this bike?  (Is it what I think may be a pre-war frame or do you think it was bought just to part out??)

Here is the description along with some pictures from the auction:

*eBay item number:321694907089

Beautiful 1950's Black and Red Schwinn Black Phantom.  Unknown about paint, key to lock front forks with bike. Replaced Parsons seat, Snoopy tube caps, unknown if chrome was replaced.  Bike is in excellent condition for year.  Lights work and our original. Seat, pedals, and tires are re-pops. The crank shaft was painted at some point so I can't make out the entire serial number.  It starts with either an 8 or a B then 11.  

Buyer backed out at so bike has been re-listed.*


----------



## spoker (Apr 10, 2015)

perfect example of why new buyers should ask experianced ppl b4 they buy,ok here goes imho,wrond frame,no horn[almost looks like an older tanks for the big horn button]wrong head badge,after market fenders[front is to high off tire]after market rear carrier with tri-angle struts[should be round]wrong pedals,80s single knurl rims,wrong seat,thats as far as i looked,and the stripping is horrenous,darts also way off,theres more wrong but my typing finger is gettin cramped,the only thing phantom is the buyer who supposedly backed out


----------



## ZOOK (Apr 10, 2015)

If you are new you at least have a good eye. Not sure why so many bikes are listed as original but are far from it. Phantoms are almost always listed as originals? Sorry no cigar.


----------



## vincev (Apr 10, 2015)

This bike is bad news from front to back.Save your money.


----------



## MantonSmith (Apr 10, 2015)

That bike makes me want to puke.


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2015)

What a total POS. A bolt on cheap ass kickstand and I doubt any part on that bike ever resided on a real Phantom. V/r Shawn


----------



## GTs58 (Apr 10, 2015)

spoker said:


> perfect example of why new buyers should ask experianced ppl b4 they buy,ok here goes imho,wrond frame,no horn[almost looks like an older tanks for the big horn button]wrong head badge,after market fenders[front is to high off tire]after market rear carrier with tri-angle struts[should be round]wrong pedals,80s single knurl rims,wrong seat,thats as far as i looked,and the stripping is horrenous,darts also way off,theres more wrong but my typing finger is gettin cramped,the only thing phantom is the buyer who supposedly backed out




This was the second listing and it sold obviously with a Buy It Now. *What's funny is the eBay ending date is Apr 12, 2015 *, 7:29AM. If I'm not mistaken, today is Apr 10, 2015. 

I'll add to your list with the crank and sprocket along with the stem possible bars and repop grips. Seller wasn't leading on any buyer so I'll chalk this one up to a dumb buyer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Beautiful-1...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## delgan (Apr 10, 2015)

I'm new too and the first that I thought --Snoopy caps, the I noticed the dry wall looking screws on the rack with two flat regular heads. And the kickstand--I am sure that it angled more to the floor than level with the frame. A good example for us new guys to see and learn from the longer time collectors. Thanks for the posting and for the answers.


----------



## TJW (Apr 10, 2015)

Thanks for all the responses verifying what I had suspected.  I thought it was a cobbled together mess but wanted to make sure I wasn't somehow missing something.  I see some pretty nice bikes on EBAY that get no bids so I was somewhat surprised that this one apparently sold twice for the asking price.  But at least the first buyer decided not to take the bike.


----------



## greenephantom (Apr 11, 2015)

Is that badge held on with a nail? Holy frig, that would be a first.

Hard to tell from pics, but it looks like the frame might be bent in a from a head-on crash.

Great candidate for parting out. 

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## fordmike65 (Apr 11, 2015)

greenephantom said:


> Is that badge held on with a nail? Holy frig, that would be a first.
> 
> Hard to tell from pics, but it looks like the frame might be bent in a from a head-on crash.
> 
> ...




Holy Crap! You're right!:eek:


----------



## TJW (Apr 11, 2015)

I hadn't noticed the nail holding the badge.

There has to be some sort of story on how this bike has apparently sold twice on EBAY with a buy it now for $1100 plus $200 shipping.

Every time I look again at the pictures, I am further mystified.

The first buyer apparently backed out of the deal.  I'm watching to see what the second buyer does.  

If the second buyer actually pays for the bike, it will be really interesting to see what kind of feedback is left for the seller.


----------



## Eric Amlie (Apr 11, 2015)

Caveat Emptor!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 11, 2015)

TJW said:


> I am definitely a novice at old bikes but I am trying to learn.
> 
> I'm curious as to what I may be missing about this bike.
> 
> ...


----------

